# New Dell xps 15 laptop



## Symbianlover (Nov 8, 2010)

This November Dell will launce its new line Dell xps 15.I get the details about xps 15 from dell website.New xps come with nvidia geforce GT420 Graphics card.I want to know something about gpu before order it.is it able to play crisis,badcompany 2.
Is there any beter option for me?
My budget is around 70k.and i am a big fan of game.so plz replay.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

GT 240M, GT 330M, HD 4650, HD 5650 and HD 4670 are faster than GT 420M. See whether it has the option to go for stronger graphics.


----------



## modder (Nov 8, 2010)

Symbianlover said:


> Is there any beter option for me?



0)
ATI HD5730 Mobility Radeon (If they ever update their Studio XPS 16 i.e., SXPS 16 line for India. Available abroad )

1)
GT435M for XPS 15 (Only available with i7 proccy for India only )

2)
GT445M for XPS 17 (Only available abroad, might be available in India next yr. )(Class 1 GPU)

Compare yourself:

Comparison of Laptop Graphics Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 8, 2010)

There is an option for GT 435, which is slightly better than 5650. It will cost you 69k with i7-740. Check the site:
Dell XPS 15


----------



## Symbianlover (Nov 10, 2010)

my question is that,is GT 420 and GT 435 able to play game like crysis and badcompany 2?

I am sure that the xps 15 is best for multimedia work with its good config.but is it able to play game?it's very serious question for me.coz i am a big fan for game and want to play upcoming game beside my work.plz suggest me.is ther any other choice for me.my buget is 70k to 75k.


----------



## modder (Nov 10, 2010)

Symbianlover said:


> my question is that,is GT 420 and GT 435 able to play game like crysis and badcompany 2?





> want to play upcoming game



Yes, mostly in low & med with less AA settings.

See:

Which games run fluently on laptop graphic cards - 445m/435m/420m comparison

Game Benchmarks for 420M is only available for now!


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 10, 2010)

You will be able to play most of the current games, but in low to mid settings. Don't expect all the eye-candy and stuff. 
If you really want a gaming laptop, then you will have to spend a lot more. Most of the gaming laptops are not available in India and you'll have to get them imported, which will result in skyrocketing prices. 

If you are really interested in spending more, thEn look for Asus G73JH. You'll get it for around 95k+. 

Or you can get HP Envy 17 for around 85k which has ATI 5850 GPU and has a long list of high-end features.


----------



## Symbianlover (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for replay.how about msi GX640?It's a core i5 laptop with 5850 gpu.anyone know it's price in india?r it available in india?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 10, 2010)

It will cost you more than 90k. I saw some online shop selling it in India. But I dont remember how I found the link. However, Asus G73JH is a much better laptop and has somewhat of a cult following. Also, have you checked the HP Envy 17 on HP's site?


----------



## modder (Nov 11, 2010)

This new review is just in, with game benchmarks/etc:

Dell XPS L501x: An Excellent Mainstream Notebook

(7 page article)

Source: AnandTech


----------



## Jiten (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi i am an software guy and need laptop for development related work which need some multiple and memory consuming apps at same time like MSVS-2010, MSSQL-2005, Java etc. I am planning to buy Dell XPS16 or HP-ENVY17 . My budget is around 50-55K. Suggest me the best option. 

I am looking following config in my first laptop:- 
1)4 or more GB RAM
2)500GB SDD
3)i5 core processor
4)1080p screen display
5)Support service
---performance matters me a lot. 

Also suggest should i purchased (if DELL) direct from online or is there any DELL authorized dealer in DELHI?  

Looking for your quick responses 

Thanks  in advance!!!!


----------



## modder (Dec 26, 2010)

Jiten said:


> Hi i am an software guy and need laptop for development related work which need some multiple and memory consuming apps at same time like MSVS-2010, MSSQL-2005, Java etc. I am planning to buy Dell XPS16 or HP-ENVY17 . My budget is around 50-55K. Suggest me the best option.
> 
> I am looking following config in my first laptop:-
> 1)4 or more GB RAM
> ...



Out of you budget dear


----------



## Jiten (Dec 27, 2010)

@modder I think i can get these mentioned configuration in DELL under my budget. Or if it is not so, i can add some more amount but i am confused which laptop should choose. Please help on above post.


----------



## modder (Dec 27, 2010)

Then, Envy 17 of course.

India's SXPS 16 (If you're talking about this one) is really antique.

But for software & database development, I would recommend Workstation NBs, such as HP EliteBook...


----------

